# Can Someone Explain What Exactly Is An 'American Bully'?



## BCK (Nov 16, 2006)

Lately I've been mad interested in apbt's and all other 'pitbulls'. Learning the differences and what nots. But recently I've been seeing a lot 'talk' of the 'american bully'. Someone please break this down to me; what exactly is an american bully?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Basically, it's an off-shoot of the APBT. A dog bred soley for it's looks and as a good household companion. Not too functional as a working dog. I believe the founder of the AB was Dave Wilson, of Razor's Edge kennels.

There is much controversy surrounding them, whether they are "pure pit bulls" or not. Regardless, they are far from an APBT in my eyes. But great dogs in their own right.

Here is an example of an American Bully-type dog, Whoady. A Gottiline-bred dog.


----------



## BCK (Nov 16, 2006)

Okay, gotcha. You're right, they are great looking dogs in their own right, though i don't think i feel comfortable regarding them as pure apbt. I seen some that look ugly and fucked up and i've seen some real good lookin ones. Good lookin dogs, none the less. Thanks for the info, 'preciate it.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Basically, it's an off-shoot of the APBT. A dog bred soley for it's looks and as a good household companion. Not too functional as a working dog. I believe the founder of the AB was Dave Wilson, of Razor's Edge kennels.
> 
> There is much controversy surrounding them, whether they are "pure pit bulls" or not. Regardless, they are far from an APBT in my eyes. But great dogs in their own right.
> 
> Here is an example of an American Bully-type dog, Whoady. A Gottiline-bred dog.


Not all of them are this size!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, I should've added that there is a great variety of looks in the American Bully.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

The American Bully...is just that...a short, fat, unathletic, house dog that has some APBT (and something else) in it's pedigree. Bloodlines like Gotti, Razors Edge, De La Cruz are all the same style. If you're intersted in the style I'd recommend an Old English Bull Dog. I better stop now before I say more and start another pizzing contest :snap:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> The American Bully...is just that...a short, fat, unathletic, house dog that has some APBT (and something else) in it's pedigree. Bloodlines like Gotti, Razors Edge, De La Cruz are all the same style. If you're intersted in the style I'd recommend an Old English Bull Dog. I better stop now before I say more and start another pizzing contest :snap:


Thats not true. There are some people who work there American Bullies! Midwest's Handsome Hemi looks nothing like the dog GSDbulldog posted. He is in weight pulling(training) I think she is letting him compete this yr coming up.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

theres actually a guy on this forum with a greyline dog that is far from unathletic. i wouldnt go as far to say all of the bullys are fat hogs. there are some which are still correct and excelent workers.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Weight pull is not a definitive test of a breed's athelticism. Suffice to say, comparing a dog who can pull and a dog who can battle in the pit for hours isn't fair.

American Bullies are great dogs. Good looking dogs, strong dogs, but I wouldn't call them athletic. And I own a dog who has a similar build to most bullies.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't consider Hemi an American Bully. Hemi's a beutiful dog and looks very athletic. Hemi and other dogs like Hemi remind me of my own dog. I've got a Chaos/Watchdog who's a big boy at 11 months and 70 lbs, but he's 20 in at the withers and conditioned at that weight. We got classes for sharp looking game dog and bully boys but what do you call a dog in between???


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> We got classes for sharp looking game dog and bully boys but what do you call a dog in between???


lol. I'm still trying to figure it out myself. My dog wouldnt be considered bully or game style


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Weight pull is not a definitive test of a breed's athelticism. Suffice to say, comparing a dog who can pull and a dog who can battle in the pit for hours isn't fair.
> 
> American Bullies are great dogs. Good looking dogs, strong dogs, but I wouldn't call them athletic. And I own a dog who has a similar build to most bullies.


i dont think kiomi was making the comparison of batling in the box to WP. she was mearly saying that not all american bullys are fat and have no drive to work. corect me if im wrong kiomi , lord knows it aint the first time.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Weight pull is not a definitive test of a breed's athelticism. Suffice to say, comparing a dog who can pull and a dog who can battle in the pit for hours isn't fair.
> 
> American Bullies are great dogs. Good looking dogs, strong dogs, but I wouldn't call them athletic. And I own a dog who has a similar build to most bullies.


I was saying that some people who own AmBully's WORK their dogs. I'm not comparing it to the [].

BlueBull's Diesel is another example of a dog that's big but WORKS.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

wheezie said:


> i dont think kiomi was making the comparison of batling in the box to WP. she was mearly saying that not all american bullys are fat and have no drive to work. corect me if im wrong kiomi , lord knows it aint the first time.


You are correct!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats the dog i was thinking of.. diesel, hes a big boy but seems very athletic


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

So what do you call a "big" dog that works??? I wouldn't call a dog over 70 lbs game bred. I never know what to words to use to describe my pup.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

isnt harley amandas dog over 70 lbs ands blood is mayfield?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

wheezie said:


> isnt harley amandas dog over 70 lbs ands blood is mayfield?


Yup. I believe Harley's bloodline is Mayfield/Clouse. I think.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> So what do you call a "big" dog that works??? I wouldn't call a dog over 70 lbs game bred. I never know what to words to use to describe my pup.


My Legend is pushing 90lbs at 14 mos. And he is slender and tall.....Brandi has game bred dogs and I think Chato is 70-75lbs. I think he's Redboy/Jocko. I think.


----------



## BCK (Nov 16, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> The American Bully...is just that...a short, fat, unathletic, house dog that has some APBT (and something else) in it's pedigree. Bloodlines like Gotti, Razors Edge, De La Cruz are all the same style. If you're intersted in the style I'd recommend an Old English Bull Dog. I better stop now before I say more and start another pizzing contest :snap:


Yeah the Olde English Bulldogge's a beaut


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*yes*

Actually Chaot is redboy/Jeep , Pequeno Is Reboy/jocko..LOL but yes Chato is between 70-75 pounds, as well as Chico my blue male in my avatar is between 76-at heaviest 82 pounds...


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Whoa...I just got done reading through a few other threads. I didn't know there were a few game Vs bully arguments already in the works before I posted on this thread. Walked into that one didn't I? Now I know why everybody's a little touchy about this subject.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

littleboyblue said:


> Actually Chaot is redboy/Jeep , Pequeno Is Reboy/jocko..LOL but yes Chato is between 70-75 pounds, as well as Chico my blue male in my avatar is between 76-at heaviest 82 pounds...


This goes to show that a game dog can be big.

Your babies all got GAME...big GAME


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

littleboyblue said:


> Actually Chaot is redboy/Jeep , Pequeno Is Reboy/jocko..LOL but yes Chato is between 70-75 pounds, as well as Chico my blue male in my avatar is between 76-at heaviest 82 pounds...


Well at least I got the Redboy part right! lol


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> Whoa...I just got done reading through a few other threads. I didn't know there were a few game Vs bully arguments already in the works before I posted on this thread. Walked into that one didn't I? Now I know why everybody's a little touchy about this subject.


You didnt know but yea a few threads got REAL UGLY!


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I know everybody's got their opinion and should feel free to expres them but you're right a few folks try to push their agenda a little too far. I'll try NOT to be that guy.

Cheers


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

littleboyblue said:


> Actually Chaot is redboy/Jeep , Pequeno Is Reboy/jocko..LOL but yes Chato is between 70-75 pounds, as well as Chico my blue male in my avatar is between 76-at heaviest 82 pounds...


Chaos is red boy and jeep
Chaos is Hughzee's and Watchdog i have a yard full of Chaos you are talking Chaos from Franks yard right?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Chaos is red boy and jeep
> Chaos is Hughzee's and Watchdog i have a yard full of Chaos you are talking Chaos from Franks yard right?


Her red male Chato.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

The Am bully is more like a Staffy but a tad bigger.

Here is the Am Bully standard....

The American Bully is a breed established in the mid 1990's with the purpose of creating the ultimate family companion. The breed is a combination of the desired traits of the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier achieved through years of selective breeding. The American Bully breed possesses the loyalty and stability of the American Pit Bull Terrier while retaining the sociable, amiable, and outgoing temperament of the American Staffordshire Terrier breed. This unique breed is noted for displaying extreme tolerance toward children and an overwhelming eagerness to please its family. Confident, yet not aggressive, this breed is all in all of a pleasant temperament. Physically, the American Bully has a graceful yet impressive, solid, defined, athletic build that is both muscular and toned, and denotes strength as well as agility. It is a breed capable and diverse in all tasks and abilities. The American Bully is a well rounded, reliable, trustworthy, and all around ideal family companion.

American Bully Breed Standard

General Impression
The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for his size. A well put-together dog, muscular, but agile and graceful, keenly alive to his surroundings. He should be stocky, not long-legged or racy in outline. His courage is proverbial.

Head
Medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears. Ears - Cropped or uncropped. Eyes - All colors except albinism. Round to oval, low down in skull and set far apart. Muzzle - Medium length, rounded on upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Under jaw to be strong and have biting power. Lips close and even, some looseness accepted, but not preferred. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front or scissor bite accepted. Nose all colors acceptable.

Neck 
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. No looseness of skin. Medium length.

Shoulders
Strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping.

Back 
Fairly short. Slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. Slightly higher rears accepted, but not encouraged.

Body 
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear. All ribs close together. Forelegs set rather wide apart to permit chest development. Chest deep and broad.

Tail 
Short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled. Not docked.

Legs 
The Front legs- should be straight a slight turning outwards of the feet is accepted but not desired, large or round bones, pastern upright. No resemblance of bend in front. Hindquarters- well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. Feet- of moderate size, well-arched and compact. Gait- should be springy with drive off the rear.

Coat 
Short, close, stiff to the touch, and glossy.

Color
All colors and patterns are permissible.

Size
Height and weight should be in proportion. A height of about 18 to 21 inches at shoulders for the male and 17 to 20 inches for the female is to be considered preferable. There is no particular weight for the breed.

Faults
Faults to be penalized are: kinked or knotted tails, pink eyes and any form of albinism, tail too long or curled, undershot or overshot mouths, severe turned fronts, and aggressive behavior towards humans.

The "physically challenged" one are Am Bullies taken to the extreme. They are not a very good example.

I concider Hemi an Am Bully because he is exactly what the standard discribes. Plus his face has more more bully features....


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Good post...The bully style is solid when it meets this criteria. I think when most people try to discredit the bully is when it's way overdone.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Yup. I believe Harley's bloodline is Mayfield/Clouse. I think.


Awwwww You guys listen!!!!:thumbsup: Im flattered.... hehe But yea, Pantera is 50-60lbs and is WAY past what she is supposed to be, But they both look American Pit... Hemi is awesome, he is a beautiful dog, but looks bully too me... When i get Panteras Ped, i will post it... I will email the breeders tonight.... Harley is about 75lbs, But i cant get his, His breeder is no where to be found.. But i was told clouse/mayfield... And he is Panters 5th cousin....


----------



## BCK (Nov 16, 2006)

Midwest, you answered my question beautifully. 'Preciate everyone breakin it down for me. Hemi's a real good lookin dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

If everyone would do a search before posting we could avoid rehashing the same stuff over and over again...


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why?? This thread went smootly....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

so we can keep things fresh and not have 20 topics all revolving around the same stuff....:cheers:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

This is probably a stupid question, but what do you call a pit bull terrier in another country? Not an APBT, right?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

cane76 said:


> so we can keep things fresh and not have 20 topics all revolving around the same stuff....:cheers:


Ya true enough.....


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know in Canada Its still an American, But my dogs were born in Canada.... So shouldnt it be a "Canadian Pitbull Terrier" HA!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats really a good question,a apbt is a apbt no matter what country your in..
But in england there calling there staffy apbt hybrids irish staf bull terriers,
In other countrys the calling there pitbulls am staffs to avoid bsl,In pakistan they have a fighting bull and terrier called "gull tur" and there are all types of other bull and terriers bred to fight in other countrys,but thiers only one american pitbull and its the same around the world....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

cane76 said:


> thats really a good question,a apbt is a apbt no matter what country your in..
> But in england there calling there staffy apbt hybrids irish staf bull terriers,
> In other countrys the calling there pitbulls am staffs to avoid bsl,In pakistan they have a fighting bull and terrier called "gull tur" and there are all types of other bull and terriers bred to fight in other countrys,but thiers only one american pitbull and its the same around the world....


Ok I think I follow - but didn't the APBT "begin" when "pit bulls" (sorry i don't know that actual name) were brought to America back in the day?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Judy said:


> Ok I think I follow - but didn't the APBT "begin" when "pit bulls" (sorry i don't know that actual name) were brought to America back in the day?


Yeah it did,and im not sure what the dogs were called officialy back then.you had bull terriers,staffordshire bullterriers,dogs called red smuts,blue pauls,dudely terriers and who knows what else....
But when the dogs were brought to the usa they became there own breed,they grew larger in size than there ancestors and also they became greater fighters than there ancestors.
This is a good question judy,and im not sure anyone can state with 100% ceartinty where the apbts ancestors came from for sure,some will say they are bull and terrier crosses developed in the 1700's others will say there the original bulldog from the old country,then some will say these dogs can be traced back to the old molossers many hunders of years ago.....I cant say for ceartin,and if somebody does there just speculating,i have my ideas but they cant be validated with 100% ceartinty,but i know the apbt is around 200 years old as a breed and it is a apbt no matter were it is in the world.....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That's interesting stuff, Cane. Were Molossars the first breed?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I guess they TECHNICALLY werent called APBT's UNTIL 1909 when the UKC was created. Originally the UKC was created to recognize the PIT BULL TERRIER because the AKC wouldnt. At first it was called AMERICAN BULL TERRIER and then later picked the name American PIT Bull Terrier back up.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Judy said:


> That's interesting stuff, Cane. Were Molossars the first breed?


i believe the molossus were a race of people and the dogs were named after them,again im not sure...
Also i think just like the bulldog of old the molossus was a type rather than a breed,also going by names such as alaunt and bandogge as well as others.
It is said that the tibetian mastiff is the mother to all the fighting and guarding breeds,although others have argued it is the caucasian ovcharka rather that the tibetian mastiff which is the parent breed to all fighting dogs.I dont really know,its pretty much like making brain surgery out of talking dogs,lol....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

What does the caucasian ovcharka look like? Do they have any pics around or what they thought it looked like?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy, the pic of cauc ovcharka is in the thread named "now this is a big dog..." That thing is major huge


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep, big furry lions.... hahaha


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

redog said:


> Judy, the pic of cauc ovcharka is in the thread named "now this is a big dog..." That thing is major huge


Oh that one!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know of a very knowledgable guy who owns dogs called sarplaninacs[sp]And these are the dogs he swears are the direct desendents of all fighting dogs,i just said caucasian ovckarka[sp] because they are so closely related and nobody knows what the hell a sarplaninac is,but you can tell by looking at the dogs that they are from a ancient time.....heres a photo of one...


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Damn!
That a big dog! Looks like a Mastiff/St. Bernard.
Can you imagine all the hair that thing has to shed :doggy:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> Damn!
> That a big dog! Looks like a Mastiff/St. Bernard.
> Can you imagine all the hair that thing has to shed :doggy:


Oh know doubt a considerable amount of st bernards been thrown into both those breeds over the years,and yes the sheding would be horrable...:stick:
I do believe that that particular sar is the legend of his breed,who knows


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good call Midwest, I couldnt figure it out....:clap:


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

im not going to say these dogs are ugly and they're worthless (my brother owns a 50% re/50% gotti, and i love her)... but the fact of the matter is they're not real apbt's, but they're registered as apbt's under ukc. its a simple solution, separate the breeds and have the american bully registered as a american bully, not a apbt. its really not that difficult to understand, these dogs arent apbt's.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I would consider most registries to be absolutely irrelevant because of this fact in particular. Papers really mean nothing if you think about it. The only way to be sure of what you have is to be able to trust the breeder. From what I understand tha ADBA is now registering all breeds and to be honest that breaks my heart. $$$, what a surprise.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

You're absolutely right! Papers don't mean sh*t these days. This doesn't just apply to AmBullies. I know people that breed gamedog and there is a lot of paper hanging going on. The real Ambullies are the dogs that came off the old Razors Edge stock. Close descendants of dogs like, Throwin' Knuckles, Sadeys Paddington, Inna Rage, and Purple Rose O' Cairo. All these other bloodlines and the new RE dogs have a lot of ???.


----------

